

Buffett Loses To Desmarais As Power Exceeds Return - jakarta
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601170&sid=am2tdSNHYLK4

======
pasbesoin
A very interesting backgrounder on the Demarais empire. Lengthy but worth the
read.

I wonder whether Putnam has/is/will be acquiring top talent made particularly
available by current circumstances. Definitely worth keeping in mind.

And interesting to read about the Demarais' move into financials (including
insurance in the term), but with a much more long-term management approach and
while apparently eschewing the worst forms of leverage.

